# Mixing Gravel Sizes



## FishesRDelicious (May 18, 2011)

Hey everyone! I have an established 29 gal set up with the standard size aquarium gravel (3-5mm?). I like it, but I don't have enough and don't want to spend money on more gravel that I probably shouldn't spend in the first place. It covers the bottom, I'd just like a bit more depth. I have some black I could mix in, but I'd rather not mix black with natural. I have some natural gravel from an old set up but its a much finer grade. Would it be ok to mix it? I know it won't stay that way. I was just going let it settle to the bottom or layer it on the bottom myself. I was reading somewhere online about water flow through the gravel and wasn't sure if mixing would really make a terrible difference. Thoughts?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

No big deal mixing sizes.all the smallest will eventually end up on the bottom anyways.


----------

